

Get more done by working fewer hours - r0h1n
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/productivity/2014/10/get_more_done_by_working_fewer_hours_shorter_days_are_more_productive.html

======
angersock
Had this conversation at work recently...pointed out that I got more done in
35 hours than in 40, _most of which has been cleaning up after people who put
in 40+ hours_.

In team software development, it is quite possible to generate 8+ hours of
cleanup with 1 hour's worth of stupid work.

